# Jack London.



## Wombat Boi (Mar 23, 2007)

Was he gay?

If you've read The Sea-Wolf you can see where someone might speculate this. I actually think he might have been. I've read some articles where people have suggested that some of behavior towards women might have signified some sort of underlying homosexuality, but I was wondering what you guys thought?


----------



## Garden of Kadesh (Mar 24, 2007)

Wasn't he married?


----------



## Wombat Boi (Mar 26, 2007)

Garden of Kadesh said:
			
		

> Wasn't he married?


 
Does that really matter? Ehehe. :wink:


----------



## deviger (Mar 27, 2007)

Does it really matter if he was gay or wasnt?


----------



## maveric (Apr 9, 2007)

*You are typical to-day's kid*

If you have ever read author as J.London and had litlle bit study of ideologi of J.London, before all, if you have got some small idea of him, then you are not going around here looking for answer and a company for perversion of you own, which seems hamper you life very much.


----------



## Uriah (Apr 9, 2007)

Jack London was a brilliant writer. Was he gay? Who cares.


----------



## Wombat Boi (Apr 16, 2007)

It was merely a question not a judgement of him or his character. If you categorize the persual of information about a human being as irrelevant than why do we bother to ask any questions at all? Jeez.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 19, 2007)

> Was he gay?


Never occurred to me to wonder. 

I started reading the Sea-Wolf and was turned off by the brutality of it (which was pretty much the whole point, I think). Struck me as being very philosophical, too. There are other works by Jack London that I enjoyed more...White Fang was the main one.


----------

